# Bought sweetened condensed milk, now what?



## MostlyWater (Sep 4, 2008)

Most of us have dairy allergies so it has to be something that's pretty big.  Any ideas ?


----------



## bowlingshirt (Sep 4, 2008)

I use that stuff for making key lime pie.


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 4, 2008)

7 layer bars.... 
will try to remember to type my recipe after dinner but they are easy to find.


----------



## GrantsKat (Sep 4, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> 7 layer bars....
> will try to remember to type my recipe after dinner but they are easy to find.


 
7 as in the 7 deadly sins


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 4, 2008)

LOL!!!
7 as in 7 layers of ON MY BEHIND!!!


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Sep 4, 2008)

pina coldas!!!


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 4, 2008)

Oh my, there are so many recipes with it.

Here is a quick one. Go to store and get a bag of meringue (sp)? Cookies. If you do not have already get bunch of dried fruits. Whatever you like. Hope you like dry apricots, because I do. If you do get them you should julienne them and any other fruits that are big, like apples or pears or prunes. If it is raisins then do not worry about. I do not have exact measures as it is not necessary for this recipe. 

Dump the milk into a small pot add a table spoon or a bit less of butter and cook stirring constantly, slowly until butter is all melted and all integrated with condensed milk.

Spoon some on the bottom of a round, let's say 10" plate thin layer. Arrange meringue cookies in the circle. Sprinkle with dried fruits. Add some more condensed milk. Add another layer of cookies, but it has to be smaller circle. You kind of are building a pyramid.

Keep repeating until the pick is only one cookie, poor the rest of condensed milk all over it, sprinkle with more dried fruits. Let it seat overnight. Yum.


----------



## babetoo (Sep 4, 2008)

super lemon pie, fudge among others

babe


----------



## jkath (Sep 4, 2008)

Easiest Pie I think I've ever made:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showpost.php?p=139728&postcount=1


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm completely in the dark here.  If "most of you" have dairy allergies, & you didn't have a specific recipe in mind, why the heck did you buy the sweetened condensed milk to begin with??


----------



## Dina (Sep 4, 2008)

Make a tres leches cake or flan and take it to work.


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 4, 2008)

_Condensed milk is wonderful.                                                     _
_I don't see how they can get a cow to sit on those little cans.   -   Fred Allen                                                                _


----------

